
Ask HN: Is there a podcast on the history of Unix? - adtac
From Unics to AT&amp;T stuff, Berkeley lawsuit, LICENSE wars, Stallman&#x2F;FSF&#x2F;GNU, Tannenbaum&#x2F;Minix, POSIX standardisation, Torvalds&#x2F;Linux, and maybe even the modern scenario? I&#x27;d love to listen to someone knowledgeable about this.<p>I found the introduction chapter in TLPI really interesting.<p>Looking at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;upload.wikimedia.org&#x2F;wikipedia&#x2F;commons&#x2F;7&#x2F;77&#x2F;Unix_history-simple.svg I&#x27;d think there&#x27;d be tons of stories to tell.
======
allthing
I think you might like Command Line Heroes. It's made by Red Hat and they
released three episodes so far with good production quality. The first two
episodes were about the early history of Linux.

------
vram22
Not a podcast, but a diagram of Unix history. But is interesting, and below it
there are many links to articles about Unix.

[https://www.levenez.com/unix/](https://www.levenez.com/unix/)

------
kim0
Try this, just released a few days ago
[http://www.podtrac.com/pts/redirect.mp3/traffic.libsyn.com/j...](http://www.podtrac.com/pts/redirect.mp3/traffic.libsyn.com/jnite/bsd-0231.mp3)

------
atsaloli
You might enjoy reading archives of the Unix Heritage Society.
[http://www.tuhs.org](http://www.tuhs.org) and here is the oral history of
Unix --
[http://www.tuhs.org/Archive/Documentation/OralHistory/](http://www.tuhs.org/Archive/Documentation/OralHistory/)

------
enf
You might want to read A Quarter Century of Unix,
[http://wiki.tuhs.org/lib/exe/fetch.php?media=publications:qc...](http://wiki.tuhs.org/lib/exe/fetch.php?media=publications:qcu.pdf)

